#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 龍的性別

## 小藍龍

如果有獸發過此類文章還煩請版主刪除
--------------------------------------------
龍是種幻想中的生物,所以呢對於他的性別我們不是很了解
就因為如此我才想要發這個主題來看看各位獸有們對於龍的性別是怎麼想的~

----------


## 奇比斯克

跟其他動物一樣分為雌跟雄  如果是其他選項 有些怪怪的 雌雄同體 那怎麼分辨呀xdd 這樣會變成龍妖 (不要 
然後自由變母變公的 不知道有甚麼龍有這樣的能力耶=w= (汗
通常龍族的私密物都是收納起來的(摀嘴

----------


## wingwolf

果斷選擇了其他：3 
畢竟是只生活在想像中的動物：3

 對我而言龍不是單純的一個物種，而是包括了爬行類、鳥類、哺乳類等類群的許多動物的總稱 
自然也就有溫度定性別、基因定性別、無性繁殖、性別轉換之類在這些類群中確實真實存在的情況：3

----------


## 晝

既然是幻想生物當然要選擇特別的哈哈
所以就選了第三個
話說有這能力挺方便的XD

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼選1，分公與母。不過誠如奇比所言，龍的生殖器官平時都是收納在體腔內的，所以除了交歡之時，一般要觀察一頭龍是公是母並不容易。(畢竟龍不像人類，女性會塗眼影與擦口紅。)

本狼印象中好像有一種魚可以轉換性別，那種魚一孵化都是母的；直到長大，最強勢的母魚會變成公魚，領導剩下的母魚群；如果領導的公魚死去或失蹤，第二強勢的母魚就會轉換性別，變成公魚，過程大概需要十幾天。

----------


## 小母

要分別公龍母龍很簡單,看角.鱗片.大小 通常都是公龍比母龍強大

----------

